# Short term lettings in Sydney



## enormobri (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi there,

Myself and my wife are due to arrive in Sydney from Ireland at the start of January.

Our immediate goal will be to find work and permanent rented accommodation as soon as possible. But when we initially arrive, is there a useful resource for finding short term accommodation lettings, say for 3-4 weeks, whilst we look for work & more permanent living arrangements?

Obviously we will want to keep costs as low as reasonably possible, at least until our working situation is resolved, so as not to eat too much into our savings.

Any advide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi there,

Whilst I don't know of any short term lettings there is another option. Many hostels offer private double rooms - you could look into staying at 1 for the first few weeks.
I've seen prices starting at $49 per night at wake up Sydney. This would cost approx $1372 for 2 weeks which is quite a bit.
Or you could join WWOOF Australia. There are locations within Sydney. You basically help them out with chores everyday and in return get bed and fed. Some are more demanding work placements than others. It cost about $65 to join each (includes insurance) and you just call and ask if you can come stay. Most set a time period and this is for you and them in case it's not working out etc.
Anyway they are just options for you. Good luck.


----------

